# Comrade Cycles Tandem - transfers wanted please.



## c10694 (26 May 2012)

Wanted - Comrade Cycles Transfers. Does anyone have any, I've tried the usual cycle transfer suppliers, but have met a brick wall.

I've just restored a Comrade Cycles tandem, which is from around 1979 (or so I am told). I was told it was unused - which it was, literally no wear anywhere, but the frame was a bit knocked about, so I stripped it down, and I've had it resprayed. The kit list is essentially, 531, steel Rigida Wheels, Michelin tyres, Suntour gears, Stronglight drilled chainset, Weinnmann centre pull brakes and Leotard pedals. I've kept all the original kit, but admit to swapping to a sealed Stronglight headset, and two Shimano sealed bottom brackets.


----------

